# Anal is it for me?



## rebeccamber (10 mo ago)

Last night I got all dressed up in a body stocking (first time wearing one) and supprised my husband we ended up having great sex that ended in anal that's our first time together.. we've done it befor with ex partners and it finally happened he wants to keep it a taboo think we do. But I'm scared if i don't keep doing I'll struggle again. Is that the case??


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Struggle with what?


----------



## rebeccamber (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Struggle with what?


Getting it back in if we wait too long.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I think anal sex is a pain in the ass. By the way your name is an anagram of embracer so maybe you should do just that.


----------



## rebeccamber (10 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> I think anal sex is a pain in the ass. By the way your name is an anagram of embracer so maybe you should do just that.


Haha.. yeah your right thanks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

rebeccamber said:


> Getting it back in if we wait too long.


You managed it this time didn't you after a long time?
Btw best not to use your real photo here.


----------



## MysticMoon (Jan 9, 2018)

Lots of foreplay, and lube. Take your time, and you should be fine. Rush anal, and you went be in a hurry to do it again. (Unless you like the pain, which some do. ) Don't try to force it if your not in the mood. Be patient, and you should both enjoy your taboo bit of fun.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As a woman, you have a proper place.

IMO...

Anal sex is a gross and (actually is) a dirty act and is just asking for needless infection.




_Lilith-_


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> As a woman, you have a proper place.
> 
> IMO...
> 
> ...


Just remember, good sex can make your night but anal sex can make your hole weak! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

rebeccamber said:


> Last night I got all dressed up in a body stocking (first time wearing one) and supprised my husband we ended up having great sex that ended in anal that's our first time together.. we've done it befor with ex partners and it finally happened *he wants to keep it a taboo think we do*. But I'm scared if i don't keep doing I'll struggle again. Is that the case??


Did you mean a taboo *thing *you do? If so what do you mean by that?

As far an anal goes, if you like it, then keep it up. But don't feel that it has to be every time you have sex. Hell you don't even have to do PiV every time you have sex.

Did you struggle this time in performing the act? Was enough lube used? Was there any real pain?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Just remember, good sex can make your night but anal sex can make your hole weak! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


And this is why we need a dad joke eye roll moan emoji as a reaction.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> As a woman, you have a proper place.
> 
> IMO...
> 
> ...


It can be, but it does not necessarily need to be. There are plenty of steps that can be taken to ensure clean and healthy fun.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

maquiscat said:


> And this is why we need a dad joke eye roll moan emoji as a reaction.


I had too!! 😅🤣


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> I think anal sex is a pain in the ass. By the way your name is an anagram of embracer so maybe you should do just that.


Exit only.....not my thing.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

OP I believe in you and think you can persevere and maybe one day become an anal sex expert practitioner!


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Every exit is an entrance to a new adventure


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

rebeccamber said:


> But I'm scared if i don't keep doing I'll struggle again. Is that the case??


Don't let fear rule your thoughts.

You did it once and it was great.

If you want to 'stay in shape' then go ahead.

But know that you did it once and could do it again no matter if you stay in shape or not.

Don't be scared. It ruins things.
Be happy with how things went and look forward to the next encounter.

I feel like a broken record, I know others have said all this in different ways.
I'm just adding to the chorus of voices to help OP figure things out.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Just make sure you use lots of lube like Pjur. A couple of fingers or a plug before anything else goes in. There is no thing as too much lube. A toy for the front can make it more pleasurable and for some, a wildly enjoyable experience. Don't worry about the future. If it hurts when lubing, don't put anything else in and try again another day


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I am just picturing someone doing a search on your name and this coming up, and your picture there for conformation. Now maybe you are very open (no pun intended) about that. But if not you might at least want to at least change your picture. 

Fun times.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> I had too!! 😅🤣



And here I was thinking the punch line was “make your hole LEAK”


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

rebeccamber said:


> Last night I got all dressed up in a body stocking (first time wearing one) and supprised my husband we ended up having great sex that ended in anal that's our first time together.. we've done it befor with ex partners and it finally happened he wants to keep it a taboo think we do. But I'm scared if i don't keep doing I'll struggle again. Is that the case??


You could always buy a set of dildos from size Asian to Godzilla and get to break in’ that booty. Rolling pin …. No problem!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> You could always buy a set of dildos from size Asian to Godzilla and get to break in’ that booty. Rolling pin …. No problem!!!


Anything can be a dildo if you are brave enough


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> And this is why we need a dad joke eye roll moan emoji as a reaction.


Dirtiest dad joke I've ever seen, but I think you are right. That one was definitely in dad joke form.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

rebeccamber said:


> Getting it back in if we wait too long.


That's always going to happen. Can you imagine what would happen if it didn't go back small? You would have some serious incontinence problems.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

rebeccamber said:


> Last night I got all dressed up in a body stocking (first time wearing one) and supprised my husband we ended up having great sex that ended in anal that's our first time together.. we've done it befor with ex partners and it finally happened he wants to keep it a taboo think we do. But I'm scared if i don't keep doing I'll struggle again. Is that the case??


Congratulations on being brave, exploratory and loving toward your husband. He is a lucky man. 

Taboo is an interesting word. To me what you did was not really taboo among a consenting husband and wife. The two of your can try to make it seem taboo, through role playing, if you want.

As stated earlier, it may just require a bit more planning and preparation, so it is less likely to become a frequent things that tow people do. It does require lube and probably some aesthetic cleansing and/or preparations.

If you fear is cleansing or lube related, just let you spouse know what you need to feel comfortable. 

If your fear is stretching related, let your spouse know that when the two of you are going to do anal again, that he needs to provide you with some advance notice, that he needs to help you relax and that foreplay needs to include gentle finger or toy preparation and relaxing of that set of sphincter muscles. 

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

DallasCowboyFan said:


> Just make sure you use lots of lube like Pjur. A couple of fingers or a plug before anything else goes in. *There is no thing as too much lube.* A toy for the front can make it more pleasurable and for some, a wildly enjoyable experience. Don't worry about the future. *If it hurts when lubing, don't put anything else in and try again another day*


These are important enough as to be need to said again.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Just google “Hot Kinky Joe”

I’m sure there are some great tips to learn 🍑


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Exit only.....not my thing.


More like "No Entrance."😁


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Just google “Hot Kinky Joe”
> 
> I’m sure there are some great tips to learn 🍑


Yep. 

I fell for it. That was a mistake. 

Admittedly, I should have seen that coming.


----------



## rebeccamber (10 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Congratulations on being brave, exploratory and loving toward your husband. He is a lucky man.
> 
> Taboo is an interesting word. To me what you did was not really taboo among a consenting husband and wife. The two of your can try to make it seem taboo, through role playing, if you want.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the advice


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If your husband doesn't want it to happen often then maybe he isn't that into it. Many aren't. It could be that it's more something you want and not him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah...

I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn.


----------

